# Weight on Moto's?



## k2biker (Aug 12, 2002)

Is there a place I'm missing where I can find the frame weight on the new Nemesis Pro? I've checked Bikesdirect.com, the MBusa.com site and nothing. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

k2biker said:


> Is there a place I'm missing where I can find the frame weight on the new Nemesis Pro? I've checked Bikesdirect.com, the MBusa.com site and nothing.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Frame only weight on Nemesis Pro is about 4 lbs
might be 3.8 or 4.1 depending on size

My wife just did a Full Ironman on her Nemesis Pro - she thinks it was perfect
[she used full carbon wheels and somewhat lighter aero bars than stock]


----------

